# Swedish WWII aircraft



## Löwe (May 30, 2007)

Though i'd post some pics of aircraft serving in th RSwAF during WWII.

*Recon Aircrafts*
S5 Heinkel He-5 "Hansa"






S12 Heinkel He-114





S14 Fiesler Storch Fi 156





S18 





*Fighters*
J8 Gloster Gladiator





J9 Republic Seversky 





J11 Fiat CR42





J20 Reggiane Re 2000 Falco





J22 FFVS





J26 North American P51 Mustang




(Purchased during the final months of the war)


----------



## Löwe (May 30, 2007)

Bombers

B3 Junkers Ju86K





B4 Hawker Hart





B5 Northrop 8A-1





B6 2 P-A Guardsman





B16 Caproni Ca 313





B17 SAAB 17





B18 SAAB 18


----------



## Löwe (May 30, 2007)

Torpedo Bombers

T2 Heinkel He 115


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2007)

Isn't the Junkers Ju 86 and Heinkel He 115 in Flygvapenmuseet the only surviving examples in the world?
Great to see another fellow Swede here at the forum! Hej och Valkommen! Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2007)

Very nice stuff there.


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2007)

Excellent pics Lowe, I've always liked the SAAB B17.


----------



## Löwe (May 31, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Isn't the Junkers Ju 86 and Heinkel He 115 in Flygvapenmuseet the only surviving examples in the world?



I think the Ju-86 is the only surviving example in the world. Not to sure about the He 115 but it's possible. Anyone who knows if there is any existing examples of these aircrafts anywhere in the world?


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2007)

That's a magic photo of the He-115 heading towards the camera at treetop height.


----------



## Maharg (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Löwe very nice pics M8.


----------



## Löwe (Jun 1, 2007)

Transport aircrafts

Trp1 Junkers F 13





Trp2 /Trp 2A Junkers W 33/ W34





Tp4 Beechcraft 18R





Tp5 Junkers Ju52/3m





Tp6 Fairchild 24 De Luxe





Tp7 Miles M 3A Falcon





Tp8 Waco





Tp9 Junkers Ju 86Z-7


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Löwe (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep! I have some pictures in a book about the Swedish Airforce. I'll scan them into the computer today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great pics Löwe!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2007)

Some nice pics there.THX Löwe.


----------



## Löwe (Jun 4, 2007)

Cyrano: I have found the book now and I will scan the pics you wanted ASAP.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Löwe (Jun 11, 2007)

Could not scan them in due to my crappy scanner, but googled for some pictures and found the classic picture of the Tp-47 after it was downed by the Soviet Mig-15.





Another good picture of the Catalina in Swedish colours:


----------



## Glider (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking at the collection of aircraft that were operated by the Swedish Airforce you have to take your hats off to the Maintanence Crews. It must have been a nightmare.


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 11, 2007)




----------

